# Ihr Lieblingsfilm 2005?



## Administrator (28. Dezember 2005)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## WurstKaeseMischBrot (28. Dezember 2005)

Da ich eigentlich nur einmal im Kino war (Sin City) und es auser dem imho besten Film aller Zeiten (Sin City) nur Mainstream-scheiß gibt im Quickpoll hab ich für meinen neuen Lieblingsfilm gewählt (Sin City). Damit wäre Pulp Fiction auf meiner Top10 abgelöst.

P.S.: Mag sein das die anderen Filme nicht alle Mainstream sind aber da ich sie nicht gesehen hab kann ich darüber nichts sagen. Hitch der Date Doktor usw. muss ich aber nicht gesehen haben um zu sagen das es nichts für mich ist.

P.P.S.: Nein ich neige nicht dazu mir Filme mit übermäßiger Gewaltdarstellung zu bevorzugen, sie ist nur mittel zum Zweck, Sin City ohne übertriebene Gewalt wäre wie ein Gina Wild Film ohne Sexszenen. In Fear & Loathing in Las Vegas z.B. gehts nicht besonders gewalttätig zu und der Film gefällt mir trotzdem hammermäßig.


----------



## Danielovitch (28. Dezember 2005)

[X] Madagascar.

Hat mir sehr sehr gut gefallen. Sin City war der reine Irrsin


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Dezember 2005)

[X]charlie und die schokoladenfabrik

sonst noch gesehen: 
sin city
madagascar
mr.&mrs. smith
bodut (oder wie auch immer der schrott mit depardieu geschrieben wird, der in der sneak kam)


----------



## bsekranker (28. Dezember 2005)

[x] Sin City

Ich habe zwischen Episode 3 und Sin City geschwankt, habe mich dann aber aus Protest gegen den erneuten Auftritt von Jar Jar Binks gegen Star Wars entschieden.


----------



## memphis76 (28. Dezember 2005)

bsekranker am 28.12.2005 17:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe zwischen Episode 3 und Sin City geschwankt, habe mich dann aber aus Protest gegen den erneuten Auftritt von Jar Jar Binks gegen Star Wars entschieden.


War bei mir genauso, wobei ich Sin City "nur" auf DVD gesehen hab ... hab dann aber doch Star Wars III gewählt ... war für mich ein Highlight-Film, der die gesamte Folge super "abgeschlossen" hat ...


----------



## BorisderRusse (28. Dezember 2005)

memphis76 am 28.12.2005 17:28 schrieb:
			
		

> bsekranker am 28.12.2005 17:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sin city, da mir der neue star wars net so gefallen hat. ist doch immer die selbe scheiße...

die hätten sich wenigstens mal was neues für die schwertkampfszenen ausdenken können, außer den grievous, der ja kein echter jedi/sith war


----------



## locutusvonborg (28. Dezember 2005)

ruyven_macaran am 28.12.2005 16:48 schrieb:
			
		

> [X]charlie und die schokoladenfabrik


auch


----------



## El-Chupakneebray (28. Dezember 2005)

Davon gesehene Filme (in der Reihenfolge in der ich sie bewerten würde 1. = am besten):

1. Sin City  --- Seit der erste US-Trailer veröffentlicht wurde wartete ich auf diesen Film: ZURECHT
2. Batman Begins --- knapp vor Episode III - Überraschung des Jahres
3. SW: Episode III --- auch wenn es nicht viel neues gibt: Der beste der neuen Trilogie
4. Madagascar --- Klasse Film, hab mich gut amüsiert.
5. Harry Potter IV --- Buch kenn ich nicht, Film gefällt.
6. King Kong --- Nichts gutes, nichts schlechtes.
7. Mr. und Mrs. Smith --- 08/15 Actionfilm
8. Krieg der Welten --- Kenn das Buch nicht, fand den Film doof.
9. Hitch --- Wurde gezwungen den zu sehen, obwohl mir klar war, dass ich den Humor nicht mag. 08/15 Slapstickliebeskomödie


----------



## MICHI123 (28. Dezember 2005)

mmh da sind ja die ganzen entäscuhungen aus 05 drin. Flight plan zum beispiel war der letze dreck..
Cry wolf war sehr gut, aber nicht dabei...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Dezember 2005)

El-Chupakneebray am 28.12.2005 19:04 schrieb:
			
		

> 8. Krieg der Welten --- Kenn das Buch nicht, fand den Film doof.



buch ist gut (sofern man sich mit fiction ausm vorletzten jahrhundert anfreuden kann), film hab ich mir ersparrt.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (28. Dezember 2005)

Sin City und Batman Begins haben ohne Zweifel die Qualität, mein Film des Jahres zu sein und sie wären es in den vergangenen Jahren auch immer gewesen. Aber dieses Jahr kam Serenity in die Kinos, der Film zur meines Erachtens am meisten unterschätzten Serie überhaupt: Firefly. Serenity ist zweifelsohne mein Film des Jahres. 

Den geringen Bekanntheitsgrad führe ich in erster Linie auf den Mangel an bekannten Schauspielern zurück, keinerlei Publikumsmagnet.


----------



## Zernichter (29. Dezember 2005)

Stimmt, Serenity fehlt meiner Ansicht nach in der Liste, mag sein, dass der kaum Zuschauer angelockt hat, aber ich fand den schlicht und ergreifend richtig gut.


----------



## crackajack (29. Dezember 2005)

Zernichter am 29.12.2005 15:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt, Serenity fehlt meiner Ansicht nach in der Liste, mag sein, dass der kaum Zuschauer angelockt hat, aber ich fand den schlicht und ergreifend richtig gut.


Eig. scheint den jeder gut gefunden zu haben und trotzdem kaum erfolgreich.  
Hier ein paar Meinungen (meine auch) http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=1033&tid=4253540&x=4

Mir fehlt bei den Auswahlmöglichkeiten auch noch:
Kiss Kiss, Bang Bang
und 
Wächter der Nacht

Außerdem verweise ich noch auf diesen Thread hier:
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=10&tid=4276706
Da wird man auch noch auf andere gute Filme aufmerksam gemacht.

Ist ja echt wieder mal eine Umfrage, wo nur ein kleiner Teil der möglichen Antworten zur Verfügung steht. Da muss ja _weiß nicht/ ein anderer _um einen Spitzenplatz mitkämpfen.


----------



## michael-90 (29. Dezember 2005)

Für mich ist *Star Wars: Episode III: Die Rache der Sith* ganz klar der beste Film 2005.
Allerdings habt ihr *King Kong* von Peter Jackson vergessen, der is auch nicht schlecht.

Hier also meine Top 3 Filme 2005:
1.) Star Wars: Episode III: Die Rache der Sith
2.) King Kong
3.) Königreich der Himmel


----------



## Onlinestate (29. Dezember 2005)

michael-90 am 29.12.2005 19:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings habt ihr *King Kong* von Peter Jackson vergessen, der is auch nicht schlecht.



King Kong steht doch oben, fande den aber langweilig (klar bei der Story).
Mir persönlich fehlt noch Ray, auch wenns der 6. Januar war, gehörts noch zu 2005. Außerdem war Sin City, Sophie Scholl und jede Menge anderer Film noch sehr gut. Ich steh aber nicht so auf Blockbuster, weshalb die Filme alle nicht in der Liste auftauchen.
"Arm aber okay"    (nicht aufregen, googlen)


----------



## Zugluft (29. Dezember 2005)

[x] Das Imperium der Wölfe 
od.
[x] Flightplan (ups - oben auf der Liste übersehen hat)

Von den obengenannten fand ich noch Episode III am besten. Sin City hab ich nicht geguckt und seit dem ich Spiderman geguckt habe mag ich keine Filme mehr a la Spiderman, King Kong, Hulk usw.


----------



## El-Chupakneebray (29. Dezember 2005)

Zugluft am 29.12.2005 20:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Sin City hab ich nicht geguckt und seit dem ich Spiderman geguckt habe mag ich keine Filme mehr a la Spiderman, King Kong, Hulk usw.



Sin City mit "Spiderman, King Kong, Hulk usw." zu vergleichen werte ich als persönlichen Angriff auf MICH.
Sin City und die anderen Filme trennen Welten. Das ist wohl die erste Comicverfilmung, die den Namen verdient hat. Außerdem ist das keine Marvel-08/15-Superheld-gegen-08/15-Superschurken.

Also schau dir Sin City ruhig an, die Filme, mit denen du Sin City in einem Satz nanntest, nicht zu mögen ist eine gute Vorraussetzung um am Film gefallen zu finden.


----------



## Weird_Sheep (29. Dezember 2005)

crackajack am 29.12.2005 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir fehlt bei den Auswahlmöglichkeiten auch noch:
> Kiss Kiss, Bang Bang



Meine Kino Top 3 2005:
Sin City
Kiss Kiss Bang Bang
The Descent

Hmm, tolle Steilvorlage für Frontal21, irgendwie...


----------



## MoeD (29. Dezember 2005)

WurstKaeseMischBrot am 28.12.2005 14:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich eigentlich nur einmal im Kino war (Sin City) und es auser dem imho besten Film aller Zeiten (Sin City) nur Mainstream-scheiß gibt im Quickpoll hab ich für meinen neuen Lieblingsfilm gewählt (Sin City). Damit wäre Pulp Fiction auf meiner Top10 abgelöst.
> 
> P.S.: Mag sein das die anderen Filme nicht alle Mainstream sind aber da ich sie nicht gesehen hab kann ich darüber nichts sagen. Hitch der Date Doktor usw. muss ich aber nicht gesehen haben um zu sagen das es nichts für mich ist.
> 
> P.P.S.: Nein ich neige nicht dazu mir Filme mit übermäßiger Gewaltdarstellung zu bevorzugen, sie ist nur mittel zum Zweck, Sin City ohne übertriebene Gewalt wäre wie ein Gina Wild Film ohne Sexszenen. In Fear & Loathing in Las Vegas z.B. gehts nicht besonders gewalttätig zu und der Film gefällt mir trotzdem hammermäßig.



ich weiß ja nicht, wo bei dir mainstream anfängt, aber sin city gehört meiner meinung nach dazu. unter "kein mainstream" film versteh ich etwas anderes.
der beste film, den ich im letzten jahr gesehen hab, und der jetzt auch zu meiner absoluten "top-film" liste gehört ist ganz klar: "L.A. Crash". Ach, und "The Machinist" ebenfalls.
Von dennen die in der Liste aufgeführt werden, die ich gesehen habe, fand ich "Flight Plan" und "Barfuß" ganz gut. "Sin City" und "Hitch" waren auch ok.

sehr SCHLECHT fand ich auf jeden fall:
-königreich der himmel 
-million dollar baby (einfach weil mir die story viel zu weit hergeholt und dramatisiert war)
-mr & mrs smith

den rest hab ich nicht gesehen, bis auf  "Star Wars III" noch, aber zu dem hab ich irgendwie keine meinung.


----------



## michael-90 (2. Januar 2006)

> King Kong steht doch eh oben...


Stimmt, sorry, hab ich übersehen....

Hab mir gestern Harry Potter 4 angeschaut, damit kommt er auf Platz 2 meiner Hitlist...

1. Star Wars - Episode III - Die Rache der Sith
2. Harry Potter und der Feuerkelch
3. Peter Jackson's King Kong


----------



## axelschweiss (4. Januar 2006)

Naja...
Dieses Jahr hat mich kaum was gereitzt.

King Kong ist nur mal wieder so ein cover eines alten Filmes mit neuen Effekten. Solche sachen finde ich llllaaaannnngggwwweeeeiiillliliiigggg.

Star Wars Episode 3 (oder auch Star Wars -1 / Episode 2 ist -2 und Episode 1 ist -3)  war ich auch nicht drinn aber wie endet das? Sterben alle viecher aus damit es zu Star Wars 1 (oder auch Star Wars Episode 4) passt?


----------



## WINDoSt (7. Januar 2006)

Mein Lieblingsfilm dieses Jahr war Sin City. Der Film ist so cool!! Jessica Alba sieht klasse aus und es fließt viel (weißes) Blut, also alles, was das (Männer-)Herz begehrt.  
Ne Flasche Bier dazu und die Welt ist perfekt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Januar 2006)

Gar keinen *g*


----------



## LolleMumSer (14. Januar 2006)

i hab dieses jahr nur wächter der nacht und 4brüder gesehn...4brüder fand i eigentlich ziemlich gut...wächter der nacht hingegen fand ich zu trashig,hat mir überhaupt nicht gefallen...


----------



## Rosini (14. Januar 2006)

LolleMumSer am 14.01.2006 18:55 schrieb:
			
		

> i hab dieses jahr nur wächter der nacht und 4brüder gesehn...4brüder fand i eigentlich ziemlich gut...wächter der nacht hingegen fand ich zu trashig,hat mir überhaupt nicht gefallen...


Du meinst wohl letztes Jahr ^^
Ich war letztes jahr vergleichsweise oft im Kino. Da wären Hitch, StarWars Episode 3, Krieg der Himmel, Krieg der Welten, Harry Potter 4, etc. und ich muss sagen, alle waren ziemlich gut, außer Krieg der Welten. Aber man muss auch mal (sehr) schlechte Filme gesehen haben...


----------



## Razor (16. Januar 2006)

LolleMumSer am 14.01.2006 18:55 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] ...4brüder fand i eigentlich ziemlich gut...[...]



ich auch, 4brüder war ein guter film der leider in der liste fehlt

und da eh' schon alle guten filme aufgelistet wurden, sag ich mal worauf ich mich freue

*UNDERWORLD 2* !!!!!!!! *sabber*


----------



## WiesokeinLeerzeichen (16. Januar 2006)

Mein eindeutiger Lieblingsfilm 2005 war *Merry Christmas*!
Und wenn das noch 2005 war, fand ich auch *Match Point* von Woody Allen sehr gut!
Sin City habe ich mir angesehen und fand ihn absolut scheiße! Das ist doch kein Film, sondern eifach nur gut gemachter Mist. Gehört rausgeschmissen aus der Liste...


----------



## PrivatePyle (20. Januar 2006)

i hab für sin city gestimmt obwohl madagascar, star wars und die schokofabrik harte konkurrenz waren aber sin city hat einfach aufgrund des schwarz-weiß-rot stils bei mir die nase knapp vorn.


----------



## memphis76 (20. Januar 2006)

WiesokeinLeerzeichen am 16.01.2006 18:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Sin City habe ich mir angesehen und fand ihn absolut scheiße! Das ist doch kein Film, sondern eifach nur gut gemachter Mist. Gehört rausgeschmissen aus der Liste...


Über Geschmack lässt sich zum Glück streiten ... und nur, weil es nicht Dein Ding war, muss er ja nicht sofort schlecht sein ... die Anzahl der Votes zeigt ja eindeutig, dass der Film doch in die Liste gehört    

Ich fand, der Film war gut umgesetzt ... was ich noch vergessen hab: Hab zwar für Star Wars gestimmt, aber gesehen (z. T. auf DVD) hab ich noch:
Batman Begins   
Die Dolmetscherin    
Flight Plan   
Hitch: Der Date-Doktor   
Krieg der Welten   
Madagascar   
Meine Frau, ihre Schwiegereltern und ich    
Sin City


----------



## Boneshakerbaby (20. Januar 2006)

Ich hab mal für die weiße Massai gestimmt, damits da nicht bei 0% bleibt   
Sin City war eigentlich auch mein Favorit, aber um den muss ich mich ja nicht kümmern. 
Zur weißen Massai noch: Film hab ich nicht gesehen, aber das Drecksbuch halb lesen müssen mangels Alternative im Urlaub. Habs dann lieber weggeworfen. Mir doch egal, das Rumgeheule der blöden Ische.


----------



## TekkBlade (23. Januar 2006)

Was ist mit "Die Insel"??
War doch ´n super Film, neben "L.A. Crash" der Beste des Jahres 2005.


----------



## Michael-Miggi (23. Januar 2006)

Jupp stimmt aber dafür ist der Drogenverheerlichend


----------



## radinger (26. Januar 2006)

[X] Mr. & Mrs. Smith
der film hat mich einfach bestens unterhalten und um das gehts mir, wenn ich ins kino gehe.

sin city und blade: trinity haben mir aber genauso gut gefallen


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (26. Januar 2006)

SYSTEM am 28.12.2005 14:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Batman begins

SinCity fand ich bestenfalls sehenswert wegen der netten Aufmachung und dem Stil der Präsentation. Inhaltlich frage ich mich heute noch, was das eigentlich sollte.


----------

